# Green Eggs and Ham



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

Easter will be here soon, and here's a delicious way to use up all those colored Easter eggs, and also that Easter ham.
This is an old recipe I've used many years for brunch or dinner. 
Naturally, the ham can be optional for a good Lent casserole also. 
It's really tasty. 

*Green Eggs and Ham*

 8      hard-boiled eggs, peeled and halved
  16   oz. frozen chopped spinach, cooked and squeeze dried
  1 cup cubed cooked ham (or more)


1/4 cup      butter
1/4 cup      all-purpose flour
2 cups      half-and-half
1/2      teaspoon salt
 

1/4      teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4      teaspoon garlic powder
1/2      teaspoon dry mustard
1 cup      shredded Gruyere cheese
1/2 cup      freshly grated Parmesan cheese
 



Preheat oven to 350 degrees F      (175 degrees C). Butter a 9x13 baking dish
spread well dried spinach on      the bottom, and  sprinkle with some      fresh ground nutmeg
top the spinach with the      cubed ham
Arrange eggs, cut-side up.
Melt butter in a saucepan      over medium-low heat. Whisk flour into the melted butter until dissolved,      2 to 3 minutes. Gradually stir half-and-half into flour mixture until      sauce is thickened and smooth, about 5 minutes. Season sauce with salt,      pepper, garlic powder, and mustard. Stir Gruyere cheese into sauce until      melted and smooth.
Pour sauce over all and      sprinkle Parmesan cheese over sauce.
Bake in the preheated oven      until bubbling and golden brown, 20 to 25 minutes.


----------



## blissful (Mar 9, 2018)

Sounds tasty.






from: *A Recipe for Green Eggs and Ham for Dr. Seuss Party
This is the kind we used to make....when we had kids.
*


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 9, 2018)

How cute is that Bliss!! Thanks..


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 11, 2018)

Grandson's birthday is March 31st...  Easter weekend - and he wants a HULK cake (certainly hope it is more professional looking than the Spiderman one - my ego is at stake here, LOL).

But both those recipes are perfect and suited to green!  Hope I can find those green dots!


----------



## Janet H (Mar 14, 2018)

There are some awesome hulk cakes out there.






here's one you could do w/o fondant or toppers


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2018)

I know, I've been checking them all out.  I really like yours. 

Funny thing is I have some black fondant only have never worked with it. Got it on sale after halloween!  Picked it up just to play with but never got around to it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 31, 2018)

Did not turn out exactly as planned. Out of town son turned up so had help at the last minute with my 7 year old granddaughter who knew just where to put things. from the candy 'rocks' along the bottom - to the giant gummy worms on top. 
LOL  3 adults were attempting to create grass but the last of the icing(it was an old tube) did not want to co-operate! 


the colours inside the cake were requested by birthday boy's Dad.  

Leaving in about an hour and driving very carefully with the cake on the floor!

Better than the poor Spiderman cake anyhow - and I sort of enjoyed my first attempt with fondant.  
A humongous shout-out to *LPBeier* for holding my hand and giving beautiful instructions! * THANK YOU!*


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 12, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Did not turn out exactly as planned. Out of town son turned up so had help at the last minute with my 7 year old granddaughter who knew just where to put things. from the candy 'rocks' along the bottom - to the giant gummy worms on top.
> LOL  3 adults were attempting to create grass but the last of the icing(it was an old tube) did not want to co-operate!
> 
> 
> ...



Dragnlaw, your cake is awesome. and I just gave you a few pointers. You did all the work and next time you want to use fondant it will be a lot easier. I love it!


----------



## msmofet (Mar 2, 2019)

Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad


----------



## msmofet (Mar 2, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Grilled Lemon Herb Mediterranean Chicken Salad
> 
> View attachment 33852



OOPS wrong thread.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Easter will be here soon, and here's a delicious way to use up all those colored Easter eggs, and also that Easter ham.
> This is an old recipe I've used many years for brunch or dinner.
> Naturally, the ham can be optional for a good Lent casserole also.
> It's really tasty.
> ...


This looks very good. Using hard boiled eggs is unusual, but it appeals to me! Don’t much care for spinach, usually, but seasoning it with nutmeg, which I love, makes it sound much more palatable.

I needed to get eggs today, but every single carton had a use by date of 3/8.  In the regular course of things, I don’t use a dozen eggs in less than a week, (if I put my mind to it, I could) so I passed. Seeing this recipe kinda made me wish I hadn’t!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 2, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> This looks very good. Using hard boiled eggs is unusual, but it appeals to me! Don’t much care for spinach, usually, but seasoning it with nutmeg, which I love, makes it sound much more palatable.
> 
> I needed to get eggs today, but every single carton had a use by date of 3/8.  In the regular course of things, I don’t use a dozen eggs in less than a week, (if I put my mind to it, I could) so I passed. Seeing this recipe kinda made me wish I hadn’t!


I never pay attention to the use-by date of eggs and I've never had a bad one. They keep for weeks. Dates on foods are more about so-called best quality rather than safety.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes....I don't pay any attention to the 'use by' dates on egg cartons, either.  I've never had a bad one from the store.  My younger daughter throws away eggs if they're one minute past the 'use by' date.


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 2, 2019)

GG and Cheryl,
I don’t pay much attention to the dates either, after I buy them and bring them home! But I tend to look at them in the store. Mark is ultra sensitive to them, and I get into trouble if I bring home eggs that are only good for a week!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> GG and Cheryl,
> I don’t pay much attention to the dates either, after I buy them and bring them home! But I tend to look at them in the store. Mark is ultra sensitive to them, and I get into trouble if I bring home eggs that are only good for a week!


Ultra sensitive to what? The date or the eggs? :winkb


----------



## JustJoel (Mar 3, 2019)

The dates, of course!  back atcha!


----------



## Addie (Mar 4, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> The dates, of course!  back atcha!



Get a black marker and black out all the "best if used by" dates.  

To some degree, I an understand his concern. Have you ever seen the episode where ATK will put an egg into a tea strainer hovering over a cup? Well, the amount of water in those eggs, it would appear to alter the recipe. They did it with older eggs and really fresh ones. The older the eggs, the more water inside the shell. 

I am ever mindful that the shells of eggs are porous. It seems to me that if there is water inside the shell, then water can also go through the shell into the egg. The longer the eggs sit in the fridge, wouldn't there be more water through absorption from the outside? 

I go shopping once a month. I usually buy three dozen eggs at a time. I am lucky if they last until the next month's shopping trip. Between baking, poached eggs, etc. we do go through a lot of eggs.


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 5, 2019)

blissful said:


> Sounds tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! That is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 5, 2019)

Addie said:


> I am ever mindful that the shells of eggs are porous. It seems to me that if there is water inside the shell, then water can also go through the shell into the egg. The longer the eggs sit in the fridge, wouldn't there be more water through absorption from the outside?



No, it's the other way around - moisture can evaporate through the shell, so older eggs contain less water.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 5, 2019)

I have read and heard that to get good results with hard boiled eggs, you should use older eggs. The supposedly peel easier if they are a few weeks old, instead of the most fresh. 

CD


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 5, 2019)

I've heard that too, although I've never really paid much attention to which eggs are older than others when hard-boiling them. Regardless of the age of the eggs I would cook, I'd still end up taking off half the egg with the shell. Until I bought a little egg cooker. Older eggs or fresher eggs, doesn't matter... the shell slips right off every time.


----------

